# seat refurbishing



## Presa (Jul 28, 2000)

I have a 16v scirocco and I want replace the sponge in my seats, is it possible to find or fabricate this sponge?
thanks for any info you can provide on this


----------



## VW TANK (Jan 26, 2002)

*Re: seat refurbishing (Presa)*

the answer is yes. do i know where or how? no. i had my seats reupholstered professionally and they redid the foam


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: seat refurbishing (VW TANK)*

The best solution I've found is to find a similar passengers seat in good shape, and swap the cushion from the good seat to the worn seat. We did this in a friend's 87 Scirocco and it worked great, like brand new. Of course, he lost about an inch of headroom







, he's like 6' 5".
Good luck.
Bryan


----------



## CarLuvrSD (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: seat refurbishing (Presa)*

I had my A2 Jetta seats re stuffed with foam for about $60 each about 8 years ago. I'd looked at all alternatives but was still not sure what to do. Then one day I was on a car lot when the upholstery shop delivered a BMW that had just had it's seats redone and looked great. I went over to the shop after I left and got an estimate to do my seats reusing the original cloth with a couple seam repairs. I only did 1 seat at a time though because of my extremelylow student budget at the time, they would have done both seats for $100 if I'd chosen to do them both at the same time. 
I'd been considering replacing the horse hair back cushion pading with OEM stuff but the upholstery guy talked me out of it. I had some reservations until I saw the results. My seats were more comfortable than they'd ever been and still looked exactly the same 20k miles later. It was the perfect solution for me. I ended up with better lumbar suport than the car had had new to, but since they shape the foam by hand I supose this could vary somewhat. It only took them about an hour to finish the job. 
I'd assume the price would be a little higher in Phily because here in SD they have to compete with the shops in TJ. I could be completely wrong about that though.
Keep us posted on what you decide.


----------



## at4gli (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: seat refurbishing (Presa)*

someone posted not too long ago that they got the factory cushions(just the lower side bolster supports) new from the dealer.
Might be worth a try to take some part #'s to the dealer and have them check the warehouses.
Maybe I'm delusional. Good luck. 
Post some pics of your solution when you get it done.


----------



## DDrakeSr (Feb 24, 2003)

*Re: seat refurbishing (Presa)*

The dealer sells the cushons, and its very easy to replace. 
All you have to do is remove the seats, seperate the two peices, a few screws and the material slides off. The cushion part just lifts up from the metal seat frame. I learned this while I was in germany and I dont recall the price of the cushions its self. 
Hope this helps
Doug


----------



## Presa (Jul 28, 2000)

*Re: seat refurbishing (DDrakeSr)*

Thanks for the info guys, about two years ago I had the seats all apart for a thorough washing (the previous owner let his dog live in the car) but now I'm noticing that some of the repairs I made are starting to fail. If I find a good (reasonably priced) solution I'll let you guys know.


----------



## Estate (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: seat refurbishing (Presa)*

Factory parts for one seat bottom, both seat bottom bolsters (right and left) and the upper seat back bolster (one piece) run about $270.00.


----------

